
Transmission: Send and Convert Currencies Directly Free of Charge - indescions_2017
http://tmission.io/
======
anilshanbhag
While the idea looks great on paper, they have nothing now. I am not kidding,
just a whitepaper - no prototype, no clear model on how to meet regulations,
nothing proprietary and they want to raise 43 million dollars worth of
ethereum. They are offering 50% commission in the future, so they company
value the money post discount is $86 million. Wow !

------
nicpottier
Why would you use this over BTC or ETH? This will run into all the same KYC
laws as those just that you are locked into a single provider instead of
having a marketplace of exchanges to go from fiat to a crypto.

Sure smells like an ICO scam.

------
yladiz
I have a little apprehension about the fact the information about these people
is a little nebulous (the white paper actually has a little more info than
their website but the seemingly most qualified person is the CTO, because the
CEO has little experience and the CFO doesn't give much information about his
past beyond tiny details), and the fact the white paper, in English, isn't
written very well and has a lot of grammar mistakes. Beyond this my big
question is, will this work well compared to a service like TransferWise and
how will this service insulate itself from major crashes or appreciations in
Bitcoin, should they happen? If Bitcoin or Etherium lost 10-20% of its value
for some reason overnight, how would this service deal with that? I do
apparently have to purchase in ETH for the presale but I'm sure that they
would allow you to purchase in USD, etc., when the full product is available,
right? Using that assumption, if I have 1000 TMN tokens, and I purchase them
at the value of 100 USD, then it seems they are worth 100 USD? Or are they
_really_ worth X BTC or ETH? In other words, who is the person that deals with
ramifications of value fluctuations within this crazy world of crypto
currency, Transmission or the customer? This isn't addressed in the white
paper from what I could tell, and also isn't addressed on the website, but
this is an important factor in deciding to use this service, although I guess
I could reasonably assume that it the company would be the insulating party.

Also, I really have a hard time trusting my money with a service that states
that "this is not a bank and does not provide banking services" because I
appreciate that, for all the issues that currently exist with them, banks are
insured by something like FDIC (in the US, I'm sure they have government
insurances in other countries as well). What's to prevent me from losing my
money in the case of bankruptcy or if someone decides to just steal away into
the night?

------
gnode
My understanding is that their TMN token is an intermediate currency for
exchanging fiat currencies. And their business model is to sell this, and thus
charge the users by inflation. Is that correct?

------
Rjevski
Another ICO scam ? (though the "scam" bit is redundant)

------
RandomInteger4
Without looking into it further, it smells like a scam ...

------
mikkom
> Free of charge

..

> Low-cost transactions.

Which is it?

------
mnx
Is there an ICO generator yet? I remember there was one for altcoins a while
back.

